# Drew Nevada Muzzy Deer



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Got super lucky and drew a Muzzy deer tag in the the Rubies (101-109). I have hunted Snow**** there the past couple years and have seen some really nice bucks so have been putting in for muzzy as it's similar season dates to when I have been on the range (9/10-9/30). 

I don't even own a muzzle loader--got a CVA accura NW model on order. Muzzleloaders are quite the rabbit hole of info!--I have to shoot open sights in Nevada so am going to put on an EAB rail with peep as my rear sight and probably put a Lee globe on the front. Bought a couple containers on Black horne 209 and need to get some loads developed. Bought special breech plug for that and yada yada! This is turning into a very expensive hunt! 

I'm fairly certain this hunt is going to kill me as the Rubies are one tough range and I plan on hauling anything I kill off the mountain on my back. Gonna be a rough one--gotta start training up! Did I mention I threw out my back two weeks ago! I hate getting old

Since I have over 1,000 posts here on the UWN you guys feel free to send me the coordinates for monster bucks close to the road--I've got the one's steep and deep pretty well figured out! This hunt makes my back hurt just thinking about it! Nothing under 180"! :grin:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm in the same boat for a muzzy utah tag in the wasatch mountains. I also just ordered the blackhorn breech plug, blackhorn powder, sst hornady and aerolite powerbelts. I havent started shooting yet so load info is still unknown. I also have a mid season 101-109 ruby mountain tag for mid-late October. Ive been trying to get info on where to hunt to get away from the main crowd and see a shooter buck. Id be happy with a 140" deer. These are my first muke deer tags so I'm gonna be trigger happy.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I'm in the same boat for a muzzy utah tag in the wasatch mountains. I also just ordered the blackhorn breech plug, blackhorn powder, sst hornady and aerolite powerbelts. I havent started shooting yet so load info is still unknown. I also have a mid season 101-109 ruby mountain tag for mid-late October. Ive been trying to get info on where to hunt to get away from the main crowd and see a shooter buck. Id be happy with a 140" deer. These are my first muke deer tags so I'm gonna be trigger happy.


+1


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Congrats Airborne. A buddy at work has the Rubies archery tag too. I might tag along if I can manage my time right. I’ll kick down with some coordinates if I learn any.


----------



## Decoycarver24 (Aug 17, 2018)

Stay off Harrison pass and any of the drainages on the south end of Ruby Valley with road access unless you want to have 90 million people with you. Same with Secret Pass on the North end.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Will do!--I've spent the last two labor day weekends up there and have yet to see another hunter--I'm in there deep--The area I plan to hunt is some of the hardest to get to area in the whole range. I love the Ruby's but man are they a tough nut to crack! Gotta drop down 1500' just to get water! I plan on backpacking in as usual and will spend 8 days back country hunting. I am series when I say that a deer is gonna have to be world class for me to kill just because of the torture I am going to put myself through to get it out. Odds are I will eat tag soup but it will be a fun ride. I also plan on seeing easy to kill snow**** because I won't have my shotgun with me this time!:grin:



Decoycarver24 said:


> Stay off Harrison pass and any of the drainages on the south end of Ruby Valley with road access unless you want to have 90 million people with you. Same with Secret Pass on the North end.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice! I'm going to have to pick your brain on the snow**** hunt as that has been on my "someday" list for about 15 years now. Have you managed to kill one yet?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Nice! I'm going to have to pick your brain on the snow**** hunt as that has been on my "someday" list for about 15 years now. Have you managed to kill one yet?


I have hunted them two seasons, both solo 6 day back pack in hunts over Labor Day weekend and unfortunately have not killed one.

In 2018 I saw one group of 5 that flushed below me 120 or so yards, no shots. Then when I was hiking out I was stupid and put my shotgun in my pack and wouldn't ya know I saw two up above me on the trail about 50 yards out so that sucked watching them run off! Keep in mind this is covering a ton of country each day.

In 2019 on my last day hunting I found one group down below me about 80-90 yards. I sort of stumbled into them and they didn't know I was there. Well, my brain turned to mush when I saw them and I underestimated the yardage and overestimated the killing ability of #9 TSS shot. I didn't try to get closer but instead just opened fire! I didn't kill a bird but felt recoil! Almost cried as they all flew off as I had a legit chance of killing them--I'm an idiot!

So there ya go--it's a tough hunt and they are hard to find birds but so beautiful when they flush it's something to behold. I will keep going after them--at least after this year.

I still have your cell# johnny--let me know and I can send ya some pics and videos of up there if ya want


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Very cool...congrats on pulling the tag! Shoot one the size of the pic you showed me and I’m sure the haul out won’t hurt too long8)


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the tag!


----------



## Decoycarver24 (Aug 17, 2018)

Airborne said:


> Will do!--I've spent the last two labor day weekends up there and have yet to see another hunter--I'm in there deep--The area I plan to hunt is some of the hardest to get to area in the whole range. I love the Ruby's but man are they a tough nut to crack! Gotta drop down 1500' just to get water! I plan on backpacking in as usual and will spend 8 days back country hunting. I am series when I say that a deer is gonna have to be world class for me to kill just because of the torture I am going to put myself through to get it out. Odds are I will eat tag soup but it will be a fun ride. I also plan on seeing easy to kill snow**** because I won't have my shotgun with me this time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The black powder hunt isn't as bad as the first and second rifle hunts, but you'll still have company anywhere close to the roads until you get down towards Ruby Lake Refuge. In fact up above the Refuge and fish hatchery can be good buck hunting. The Maverick springs range in 104 can be good, not as many people and not as many deer. No snow**** there though.

I guess I was lucky when I lived over there and saw two snow**** while I was hunting grouse at 9000 feet.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

John D canyon.
East side.

It's been a few years,
But,
Sure was good when I was there on a muzzy hunt.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Airborne said:


> I have hunted them two seasons, both solo 6 day back pack in hunts over Labor Day weekend and unfortunately have not killed one.
> 
> In 2018 I saw one group of 5 that flushed below me 120 or so yards, no shots. Then when I was hiking out I was stupid and put my shotgun in my pack and wouldn't ya know I saw two up above me on the trail about 50 yards out so that sucked watching them run off! Keep in mind this is covering a ton of country each day.
> 
> ...


Way cool! I'd love any pics/vids you wanted to send my way.

Good luck and congrats on the buck tag! Does Nevada allow upland game harvest with a slingshot? a few extra ounces as a just in case will guarantee that you don't have a dumb snow**** sitting 5 yards from you this September


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The first pack out won't be too bad. It will be the second trip that sucks.....

The lower areas I know of get hit too hard- so your back country spots sound like a lot more fun. Snow****s have been on my dream list for over 20 years- sounds like some good adventures. 
Good luck.



johnnycake said:


> Does Nevada allow upland game harvest with a slingshot? a few extra ounces as a just in case will guarantee that you don't have a dumb snow**** sitting 5 yards from you this September


Unfortunately it is only archery or shotgun. Can't even use a ML shotgun or he could throw some shot and sabots in the pack just in case.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've never been on the Ruby Range, but I love the look of that mountain. It's got to be one of the most beautiful ranges in the west. Good luck with your tag! 

By the way, what's an extra 7 lbs. in your pack? Throw in the shotgun! A snow**** is a way bigger trophy than a silly, little 180" buck. 8)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I was up in the Secret Pass area last week and spent some time behind the glass. Lots of deer at mid elevations and some good horn growth already too. Lots of water, lots of green, and still lots of snow up high. Feed should not be an issue this summer.


I have always chickened out and hunted the lower country. Either way is a challenge. High country will brutalize back and legs, low country will test eyes and patience. 


There are some MONSTER deer in all area 10 units and you might just find yourself one. 


I'll be packing a Muzzy around northern NV in September as well. 


I had a NV tag in 2018, found a decent buck, and Packout made him look awesome!
Best-O-Luck!-------SS


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Wow fellas! Thank you for all the input--much appreciated! 

Decoycarver24-> very cool that you lived in Ruby valley! Beautiful area! I was really surprised by the water and grass/feed quality when I have driven through the area--it must have been cool to live there. Thanks for the info man!

Thanks goofy elk! Appreciate the help as always buddy!

As per taking a shotgun along for the ride—trust me I have thought about it—looking at lightweight shotguns and such—problem is that ‘no man can serve two masters’! If I stomp around looking for snow**** I’m going to bust some big bucks out of their basins so I gotta set down the shotgun and only focus on deer—I can fortunately hunt snow**** every year

Springville Shooter—Nice Buck man! Looks like my plan of Idaho ******’s is going to be put on hold for this year. Hope your enjoying Nevada-good luck this September! Let us know how ya do.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I wouldn't pass up a opportunity to shoot one of those birds.

I have a Stroger side by side 410 that I pack almost everywhere when hunting and at times when I am not. It has accounted for a awful lot of rabbits and grouse.

But for some more umph take a look at their 20ga.

https://www.stoegerindustries.com/coach-guns-single-and-double-trigger-shotguns

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------

